# Galaxy S3 & Ubuntu



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so I decided that I was finally gonna ditch windows and go with linux. Figured that would help me continue to expand my development knowledge and make my computer more secure at the same time. The thing is, since I did this I can't get my S3 to connect to my computer when running Ubuntu. I've done some research and apparently it's the MTP protocol that's causing problems, but the fixes I've tried so far haven't worked. Is there anyone out there who can help with this?

I'm using the 12.10 Ubuntu, and I currently have BMc's 4.2 Test Build 2 installed on my phone.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I use adb to push and pull files.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

Have not tried this on the S3, but this worked on my Fassy.

From terminal run this to enable USB:
setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb

From terminal run this to enable MTP:
setprop persist.sys.usb.config mtp,adb

To transfer files to/from my S3 I just mount my linux box using smb from ES File Explorer.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I use QtADB to transfer files. Its simply a GUI for adb.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

i just use adb as well. not that big of a hassle. tried a few things but i could never get anything to work on ubuntu 12.04

it doesnt mount my n7 either. so i doubt its an s3/driver thing.


----------

